# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εκπομπής & Λήψης > Ενισχυτές >  >  Ενισχυτής class D

## ΣΑΡΑΚΗΝΟΣ

Ποια η γνώμη σας για αυτόν το ενισχυτή.Σκέφτομαι να ασχοληθώ τον χειμώνα με κάτι τέτοιο.Η γνώσεις μου πάνω στο θέμα αυτό είναι περιορισμένες,γι'αυτό θέλω να δούμε εάν αξίζει το σχέδιο ή έχετε να προτείνετε κάτι άλλο.Αυτό είναι τι link.   http://dosaidsoft.com/wp/category/radio/class-d/

----------

SeAfasia (28-01-21)

----------


## genesis

Γεια σου Νίκο.
Οι πομποί class-D είναι πιο απαιτητικοί σε γνώσεις και εξοπλισμό από τους λαμπάτους ή του τρανζιστορικούς ΑΒ τάξης.
Π.χ. χρειάζεσαι τουλάχιστον παλμογράφο κατά την γνώμη μου.
Από πλευράς αποτελέσματος είναι εξαιρετικοί. Λειτουργούν με πολύ υψηλότερο βαθμό απόδοσης και αν προσεχθούν στις λεπτομέρειες έχουν δυνατή και ποιοτική διαμόρφωση.
Αυτό που δείχνεις είναι ένα μέρος μόνο του πομπού και χρειάζονται πολλά ακόμη για να έχεις ένα ολοκληρωμένο μηχάνημα.
Το σχέδιο δεν το έχω δοκιμάσει στην πράξη αλλά δείχνει λειτουργικό.

----------


## genesis

Αν έχεις πρόσβαση στο φόρουμ "Αnodos" ψάξε να βρεις αυτά που είχε ανεβάσει παλιότερα ο Lima Oscar τα οποία ήταν εξαιρετικά γραμμένα και τα συνόδευε με απλά σχέδια.
Νομίζω ότι είναι η καλύτερη περίπτωση για να ξεκινήσεις σε αυτήν την κατηγορία μηχανημάτων.

----------

mikemtb (08-10-20)

----------


## ΣΑΡΑΚΗΝΟΣ

Κώστα σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για την απάντηση, του Θάνου τα αρχεία τα έχω όλα διαβάσει.Παλμογράφος μπορεί να βρεθεί.Το ξέρω ότι αυτό είναι μόνο το κομμάτι του τελικού ενισχυτή και ότι χρειάζεται πολλά ακόμη.Εννοείται ότι dds θα πάρω κάποιο έτοιμο.Εδώ έχει και τις επόμενες εκδόσεις.

----------


## genesis

έριξα μία ματιά στο λινκ του σχεδιαστή και παρατήρησα ότι το έχει σχεδιάσει για μπάντες μέχρι τα 40 μέτρα.
Πιθανόν λοιπόν να χρειαστούν μικρές αλλαγές σε πηνία και πυκνωτές για βέλτιστη απόδοση στα 160 μ..
Σε κάθε περίπτωση νομίζω ότι θα πρέπει να φτιάξεις μετά και έναν διαμορφωτή PWM αφού η μέθοδος διαμόρφωσης που προτείνει με Μ/Τ δεν είναι η καλύτερη κατά την άποψή μου.
Εγώ έχω ασχοληθεί περισσότερο με διάταξη γέφυρας "Η" η οποία έχει αρκετά καλά αποτελέσματα.
Αν το έχεις αποφασίσει ξεκίνα την κατασκευή μιας που δίνει και έτοιμη πλακέτα και όπου μπορούμε βοηθάμε! :Smile: 
Το αποτέλεσμα θα σε ενθουσιάσει.

----------


## ΣΑΡΑΚΗΝΟΣ

Κώστα εάν έχεις και κάποια σχέδια με διάταξη γέφυρας H εάν μπορείς ανέβασε τα εδώ.Για dds τι προτείνεις;

----------


## genesis

Νίκο, τα σχέδια βρίσκονται μόνο στο μυαλό μου προς το παρόν. Για πολύ καιρό κάνω δοκιμές συνδυάζοντας κυκλώματα και πληροφορίες που βρίσκω από διάφορες πηγές.
Έχω καταλήξει σε λειτουργικά κυκλώματα με αρκετά καλά αποτελέσματα αλλά δυστυχώς λόγω πολύ περιορισμένου ελεύθερου χρόνου δεν ασχολήθηκα ποτέ να τα αποτυπώσω σε σχέδια. Ως συνήθως το χόμπι έρχεται τελευταίο στις καθημερινές μας υποχρεώσεις.
Ευχαρίστως να το κάνω αλλά δεν μπορώ να υποσχεθώ το πότε. Αν δεν βιάζεσαι θα το κάνω.

Για DDS χρειάζεσαι κατά προτίμηση ένα που να έχει τετραγωνική κυματομορφή εξόδου και να είναι δυνατόν να έχει 2 εξόδους με διαφορά φάσης 180ο. Κάποια στιγμή είχα ρωτήσει τον Ηρακλή και μου είχε πει ότι φτιάχνει τέτοιο DDS κατά παραγγελία.
Αν έχεις κάποιο με ημιτονική κυματομορφή και πάλι γίνεται απλά θα πρέπει να προστεθεί ένα επιπλέον κύκλωμα που θα μετατρέπει το ημίτονο σε τετράγωνο.

----------


## picdev

πλεον υπάρχουν ολοκληρωμένα που εχουν εσωτερικά μέχρι και τα φετ , μαζί με ap note και αναπτυξιακά

----------


## ΣΑΡΑΚΗΝΟΣ

> πλεον υπάρχουν ολοκληρωμένα που εχουν εσωτερικά μέχρι και τα φετ , μαζί με ap note και αναπτυξιακά



Άκη έχεις κάποιο που μπορείς να προτείνεις;

----------


## genesis

Ξεκινώ με το "εύκολο" κομμάτι του ενισχυτή RF.
Τα υπόλοιπα καθώς θα ετοιμάζονται.
Για χαμηλή τάση τροφοδοσίας μέχρι τα 150VDC προτείνω IRFP240.
Το κύκλωμα μπορεί να δώσει πάνω από 120-150W carrier / 600 peak.
Genesis_MW_D-CLASS_RF_PA.pdf

----------


## picdev

> Ξεκινώ με το "εύκολο" κομμάτι του ενισχυτή RF.
> Τα υπόλοιπα καθώς θα ετοιμάζονται.
> Για χαμηλή τάση τροφοδοσίας μέχρι τα 150VDC προτείνω IRFP240.
> Το κύκλωμα μπορεί να δώσει πάνω από 120-150W carrier / 600 peak.
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 82087



προστασίες ?

----------


## genesis

Δεν υπάρχουν προστασίες εκτός από ασφάλειες στις γραμμές τροφοδοσίας τις οποίες ξέχασα να βάλω στο σχηματικό...
Αυτά που προτείνεις στα link είναι κυρίως για audio. Λειτουργούν και στους 1,8MHz???

----------


## picdev

> Δεν υπάρχουν προστασίες εκτός από ασφάλειες στις γραμμές τροφοδοσίας τις οποίες ξέχασα να βάλω στο σχηματικό...
> Αυτά που προτείνεις στα link είναι κυρίως για audio. Λειτουργούν και στους 1,8MHz???



αμα σου πω οτι δεν πρόσεξα οτι ηταν για rf

----------


## ΣΑΡΑΚΗΝΟΣ

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ άντε να φτιάξουμε κάτι τον χειμώνα.Κώστα ο ενισχυτής χρειάζεται μόνο ένα τετράγωνο;

----------


## genesis

Ναι Νίκο. Του δίνεις την έξοδο από τo DDS.
Επίσης χρειάζεται φίλτρο low pass στην έξοδο.
Μόλις είναι έτοιμο θα ανεβάσω και το κομμάτι του διαμορφωτή PWM το οποίο είναι λίγο πιο μεγάλο και περίπλοκο.

----------


## ΣΑΡΑΚΗΝΟΣ

Κώστα μήπως πρόλαβες να ετοιμάσεις το pwm;Σκέφτομαι μια τέτοια υλοποίηση pwm που είχε φτιάξει Ο θάνος (Lima Oscar).

----------


## genesis

Νίκο, έχω καθυστερήσει πολύ, έχεις δίκιο, αλλά δυστυχώς είναι πραγματικά περιορισμένος ο χρόνος μου όλο αυτό το διάστημα... Υπόσχομαι να κάτσω το ΣΚ να το φτιάξω και να το ανεβάσω.
Ακόμη και αν δεν προλάβω θα ανεβάσω φωτογραφία από το χειρόγραφο.
Το συγκεκριμένο σχέδιο του Θάνου δεν το έχω δοκιμάσει.

----------


## ΣΑΡΑΚΗΝΟΣ

Εδώ είναι και η τελική βαθμίδα RF.

----------


## genesis

Υποθέτω ότι τα συγκεκριμένα σχέδια είναι λειτουργικά αλλά δεν τα έχω υλοποιήσει και φυσικά δεν μπορώ να πω τίποτα παραπάνω.
Δεν αναφέρονται συγκεκριμένοι τύποι ημιαγωγών οπότε ανάλογα με το τι θα χρησιμοποιηθεί θα είναι και το αποτέλεσμα ως προς την ισχύ και την απόδοση.
Το σχέδιο που έχω ανεβάσει και αυτό που θα ανεβάσω για τον διαμορφωτή είναι λειτουργικά γιατί απλά τα έχω φτιάξει περισσότερες από 1 φορές και λειτουργούν μια χαρά μέχρι σήμερα.

----------


## ΣΑΡΑΚΗΝΟΣ

Τα σχέδια αυτά είναι με IRF640 γύρω στα 50Watt όπως είχε γράψει ο Θάνος σε κάποια άρθρα του.Αναλόγως με την ισχύ που θέλουμε αλλάζουν και τα Mosfet.Έχω τα άρθρα αλλά είναι μεγάλα και δεν ανεβαίνουν.

----------


## genesis

PWM_modulator_Genesis_2021_2.jpg
Ο διαμορφωτής είναι πλήρης και έχει σχεδιαστεί με optocoupler πριν το driver των mosfet ώστε να μπορεί να λειτουργήσει με απομονωμένη γείωση.
Το κύκλωμα λειτουργεί επιβεβαιωμένα και με πολύ καλή ποιότητα διαμόρφωσης. Χρειάζεται όμως αρκετά υψηλή στάθμη ήχου από την κονσόλα.
Έχω δοκιμάσει και με προενισχυτή στην είσοδο αλλά δεν πρόλαβα να τον σχεδιάσω. Οποιοσδήποτε προενισχυτής x10 π.χ. με ένα TL072 είναι ΟΚ.
Αν υπάρχουν απορίες θα χαρώ να τις δούμε.

----------


## ΣΑΡΑΚΗΝΟΣ

Κώστα σε ευχαριστώ πολύ.Γιατί δεν προτίμησες να παράγεις την συχνότητα με ένα TL494,σε τι συχνότητα δουλεύει;Τα κυκλώματα τα φτιάχνεις σε πλακέτες γενικής χρήσης ή σχεδίασες πλακέτες;

----------


## genesis

Έχω φτιάξει διαμορφωτές και με TL494. Έχει κάποια μειονεκτήματα αλλά έχω βρει λύσεις και λειτουργεί και με αυτό μια χαρά.
Το πλεονέκτημα που έχει το TL494 είναι ότι χρειάζεται μικρότερη τάση audio για 100% διαμόρφωση.
Αν σου πω ότι θα φτιάξω και θα ανεβάσω το σχέδιο μόλις μπορέσω... θα βάλεις τα γέλια  :Biggrin: . Θα το κάνω όμως.
Όλα αυτά τα κυκλώματα χαμηλής ισχύος τα φτιάχνω σε διάτρητες πλακέτες γενικής χρήσης γιατί απλά δεν έχω χρόνο να κάτσω να μάθω καλά ένα πρόγραμμα όπως το eagle και να σχεδιάσω πλακέτες εκεί.
Πλακέτα έχω φτιάξει μόνο για το κομμάτι ισχύος που είναι σχετικά εύκολο στο PCB express. Και αυτό όμως χρειάζεται κάποιες διορθώσεις γιατί στην πράξη δεν μου βγήκαν κάποιοι υπολογισμοί.

----------


## genesis

Την συχνότητα την ρυθμίζω γύρω στα 100 - 120kHz.

----------


## ΣΑΡΑΚΗΝΟΣ

Κώστα σε ευχαριστώ εαν μπορείς βάλε και καμιά φωτογραφία από τις κατασκευές.Θα περιμένω και για το TL494. :Thumbup:

----------


## genesis

Δυστυχώς, δεν φωτογραφίζω συχνά τις κατασκευές γιατί σπανίως φτάνουν να γίνουν ολοκληρωμένες και "όμορφες"...
Μηχάνημα που φτιάχτηκε για φίλο (747) με 2 γέφυρες και ισχύ γύρω στα 400 carrier.
Εδώ είναι στην αρχική του μορφή γιατί στην συνέχεια έγιναν κάποιες αλλαγές για καλύτερη ψύξη αλλά επί της ουσίας είναι το ίδιο.
P4240265s.jpg P4240267s.jpg

----------

SeAfasia (06-03-21)

----------


## ΣΑΡΑΚΗΝΟΣ

Κώστα πολύ ωραία.Τον ενισχυτή τον οδηγείς με δυο τετράγωνα με διαφορά 180ο.Τους παλμούς τους δημιουργείς από το ημίτονο του DDS;Τι εννοείς δυο γέφυρες;Το τροφοδοτικό το έχω τουλάχιστον αλλά μόνο μέχρι 115V.

----------


## genesis

Στο κύκλωμα *πλήρους γέφυρας* (full bridge) που έχω ανεβάσει στο #10 χρειάζεται ένας (1) τετραγωνικός παλμός από το DDS. Όχι 2. Πρόσεξέ το καλύτερα. Η διαφορά φάσης που χρειάζεται για να ανοίγουν τα mosfet εναλλάξ δημιουργείται από τον μετασχηματιστή που οδηγεί τα mosfet.
Καλό θα ήταν να βγάζει απ' ευθείας το DDS παλμό τετραγωνικής μορφής. Αν βγάζει μόνο ημίτονο μπορεί να γίνει τετράγωνο π.χ. με ένα CD4093.
Στο μηχάνημα των φωτογραφιών λειτουργούν 2 κυκλώματα πλήρους γέφυρας των 200W το κάθε ένα. Για αυτό και βλέπεις 8 mosfet (4 για κάθε γέφυρα).
Το τροφοδοτικό από το ΑΒδικο είναι μια χαρά. Μπορείς να προσθέσεις σε σειρά άλλο ένα που βγάζει ~30V για πλήρη ισχύ.
Με άλλα mosfet μπορείς να πας και σε ακόμη υψηλότερη τάση.

----------


## ΣΑΡΑΚΗΝΟΣ

Κώστα σε αυτό που έχεις στην φωτογραφία δυο δεν είναι οι παλμοί;Με το τροφοδοτικό αυτό δουλεύω αυτή την στιγμή ένα PWM του Παναγιώτη από την Χαλκίδα και βγάζει 500Watt στα 115V.Απλά θέλω κάποια στιγμή να φτιάξω και να μάθω για κάτι δικό μου.

----------


## genesis

Όχι, ένας τετραγωνικός παλμός χρειάζεται και έτσι λειτουργεί αυτό της φωτογραφίας.
Αυτό που έχεις του Παναγιώτη είναι επί της ουσίας σχεδόν όμοιο.
Στα 115V μπορεί μεν να ρυθμιστεί να βγάζει 500W αλλά πρέπει να φτάνει τα 2000W για διαμόρφωση 100% και αμφιβάλω αν συμβαίνει αυτό σε αυτήν την τάση.
Η ισχύς του carrier εξαρτάται κυρίως από την ισχύ PEP που μπορεί να δώσει ο ενισχυτής και είναι 4 φορές μικρότερη.

----------


## ΣΑΡΑΚΗΝΟΣ

Κώστα σε ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις λέω κάποια στιγμή να ξεκινήσω να φτιάξω κάτι αξίζει λες τον κόπο;Δεν ξέρω και εάν σε ζαλίζω με τις ερωτήσεις.

----------


## genesis

Νίκο, μόνο εσύ ξέρεις αν αξίζει το κόπο για εσένα.
Εγώ ασχολήθηκα πρώτη φορά με τα μεσαία πριν από 4 - 5 χρόνια με την παρότρυνση ενός φίλου που ασχολείται και μετά από σχεδόν 30 χρόνια που είχα να ασχοληθώ με κατασκευές RF (στα FM τότε).
Αφιερώνω λίγο χρόνο γιατί δεν έχω περισσότερο αλλά, πίστεψέ με, ακόμη και την μισή ώρα που ασχολούμαι νομίζω ότι είμαι 30 χρόνια νεότερος.
Αν θέλεις να ασχοληθείς και να μάθεις γιατί σου αρέσει το τεχνικό/κατασκευαστικό κομμάτι τότε προχώρα.
Δεν είναι εύκολο αλλά ούτε και πολύ δύσκολο.
Δεν με ζαλίζεις καθόλου. Χαρά μου να βοηθήσω όπου και όσο μπορώ.

----------


## ΣΑΡΑΚΗΝΟΣ

Στην φωτογραφία έχει από έναν Μ/Χ ανά δυο mosfet,στο σχέδιο που ανέβασες έχει μόνο έναν και για τα τέσσερα τι διαφορά υπάρχει;Το dds που χρησιμοποιείς του Ηρακλή είναι;Και εγώ πριν 5 χρόνια ξεκίνησα με παρότρυνση φίλου αλλά έφτιαξα μόνο ΑΒ από τα σχέδια του Ηρακλή.Να ξεκινήσω πρώτα με το εύκολο κομμάτι τον ενισχυτή,υπάρχει καμιά πλακέτα που μπορούμε να φτιάξουμε;Τους σιδηροπυρήνες για το φίλτρο του PWM που τους βρίσκουμε;

----------


## genesis

Δεν υπάρχει καμία ουσιαστική διαφορά. Οι 2 Μ/Τ παίρνουν από το ίδιο driver και έχουν 2 δευτερεύοντα τυλίγματα το κάθε ένα με διαφορά φάσης 180ο.
Όταν είναι ένας Μ/Τ, έχει 4 δευτερεύοντα εκ των οποίων τα 2 έχουν διαφορά φάσης 180ο.
Μόνο το μηχάνημα της φωτογραφίας έφτιαξα έτσι. Όλα τα υπόλοιπα τα έχω φτιάξει όπως το σχέδιο, με έναν Μ/Τ οδήγησης.
Το DDS στο μηχάνημα της φωτογραφίας είναι του Ηρακλή και βγάζει ημίτονο. Γίνεται τετράγωνο με ένα CD4093.
Σε άλλο μηχάνημα έχει χρησιμοποιηθεί γεννήτρια/DDS γενικής χρήσης από Κίνα που βγάζει και τετράγωνο.
Πυρήνες για τα πηνία του διαμορφωτή βρίσκεις λίγο δύσκολα. Ψάχνεις για κίτρινα (με μία λευκή πλευρά), για μπλέ και για θαλασσί. Κάποια στιγμή έφερνε και ο freebytes αλλά δεν ξέρω αν έχει ακόμη.
Για πλακέτα υπάρχει κάτι αλλά όπως σου είπα χρειάζεται διορθώσεις. Θα την βρω και θα την ανεβάσω.

----------


## ΣΑΡΑΚΗΝΟΣ

Καλημέρα δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω πως γίνετε δυο τυλίγματα να έχουν διαφορά φάσης 180ο είναι τυλιγμένα αλλιώς;Θα περιμένω για την πλακέτα.Πυρήνες (όχι της φωτιάς ) είδα ότι έχει η Amidon.
http://www.amidoncorp.com/iron-powder-toroids/

----------


## genesis

Καλημέρα Νικόλα,
Παρατήρησε καλά το σχέδιο. Αν υποθέσουμε ότι στα 4 δευτερεύοντα τυλίγματα το (+) είναι το πάνω καλώδιο, τότε το (-) θα είναι το κάτω καλώδιο.
Παρατήρησε ότι ενώ σε 2 mosfet στην πύλη συνδέεται το (+), δηλαδή το πάνω καλώδιο, στα άλλα 2 mosfet συνδέεται στην πύλη το (-), δηλαδή το κάτω καλώδιο.
Με αυτόν τον τρόπο τα 2 mosfet οδηγούνται με "ανάποδο" παλμό σε σχέση με τα άλλα 2.

Δες την παρακάτω φωτογραφία όπου φαίνεται ο Μ/Τ οδήγησης πριν ακόμη γίνουν οι συνδέσεις.
Το πρωτεύον είναι τα 2 κίτρινα καλώδια που πάνε στην πλακέτα.
Τα 4 δευτερεύοντα είναι ασύνδετα. Αν θεωρήσουμε ότι τα κοντινά μας είναι τα (+) τότε τα απέναντι θα είναι τα (-) και θα τα συνδέσουμε στα mosfet με την πολικότητα που φαίνεται στο σχέδιο.
Πες μου αν είναι κατανοητό.
RF_driver_transformer.jpg
Και άλλη μία φωτογραφία του Μ/Τ.
RF_driver_transformer_2.jpg

----------


## ΣΑΡΑΚΗΝΟΣ

Κώστα έτσι πάνε οι παλμοί;Στο σχηματικό έχεις μόνο έναν φερίτη παίζει ρόλο αυτό;Λάθος μου δυο γράφεις στο σχηματικό.

----------


## ΣΑΡΑΚΗΝΟΣ

Κώστα σε ευχαριστώ πολύ εάν βρεις χρόνο κάποια στιγμή ανέβασε την πλακέτα του ενισχυτή να κάνω μια αρχή σιγά-σιγά.Πολύτιμη η βοήθειά σου κάτι αρχίζω και καταλαβαίνω.Δεν θα είναι καλύτερα να κάνουμε από την αρχή μια πλακέτα με δυο γέφυρες;

----------


## ΣΑΡΑΚΗΝΟΣ

Κώστα μήπως είδες την πλακέτα για τον ενισχυτή;

----------


## genesis

Έχω ξεκινήσει κάποιες αλλαγές βάσει της προηγούμενης εμπειρίας αλλά δεν έχει τελειώσει ακόμη.





> Δεν θα είναι καλύτερα να κάνουμε από την αρχή μια πλακέτα με δυο γέφυρες;



Μπορείς να προσθέσεις γέφυρες έτσι και αλλιώς. Δεν είναι ανάγκη να φτιαχτεί ειδική πλακέτα για 2 γέφυρες.

----------


## genesis

full_bridge_RF_genesis_12022021.pdf
Νίκο, αυτή είναι η πλακέτα που χρησιμοποιείται σε κάποιες από τις φωτογραφίες που ανέβασα τις προηγούμενες ημέρες αλλά με κάποιες αλλαγές.
Δεν υπάρχει πάνω στην πλακέτα το κομμάτι της οδήγησης το οποίο πολύ εύκολα γίνεται σε ένα κομμάτι διάτρητης πλακέτας και τοποθετείται πίσω από τα mosfet.
Δες την και εδώ είμαι για λεπτομέρειες.

----------


## ΣΑΡΑΚΗΝΟΣ

Κώστα σε ευχαριστώ,μπορείς να βάλεις και μια με την τοποθέτηση των υλικών;Την Δευτέρα κάναμε συνομιλίες με το ΑΒ Linear που είχα φτιάξει πριν 4 χρόνια.Με τα 400Watt πήγαινε πολύ καλά και με ωραία διαμόρφωση.Οδήγηση γύρω στο 1 Watt.

----------


## genesis

Η αλήθεια είναι ότι το ΑΒάδικο είναι προτιμότερο τώρα με το κρύο  :Biggrin: !! Πέρασαν κιόλας 4 χρόνια που το έφτιαξες...
Αν έχεις καλή κεραία, τα 400W είναι υπερ-αρκετά για να ακουστείς παντού.
Θα φτιάξω αργότερα κάτι πρόχειρο με την τοποθέτηση των υλικών στην πλακέτα.

----------


## genesis

RF_parts_location.pdf
Νίκο, ότι δεν είναι κατανοητό ρωτάς.

----------


## ΣΑΡΑΚΗΝΟΣ

> RF_parts_location.pdf
> Νίκο, ότι δεν είναι κατανοητό ρωτάς.



Κώστα πολύ ωραία θα ξεκινήσω σιγά σιγά τον ενισχυτή.Στην έξοδο θέλει 6 φερίτες;Όταν θελήσουμε να βάλουμε ακόμα μια γέφυρα πως γίνετε η συνδεσμολογία στον Μ/Χ εξόδου;

----------


## genesis

Στην έξοδο μπορείς να βάλεις 4 ή 6 φερίτες. Δεν κάνει ιδιαίτερη διαφορά.
Με 2 γέφυρες τα δευτερεύοντα των Μ/Τ συνδέονται σε σειρά.
Φτιάξε μία για αρχή να της "πάρεις τον αέρα"  :Biggrin:  και θα έρθουν τα υπόλοιπα.

----------


## ΣΑΡΑΚΗΝΟΣ

Για να πω την αλήθεια την Δευτέρα που παίζαμε με δικιά μας κατασκευή (ΑΒ linear) το ευχαριστήθηκα πολύ περισσότερο από κάτι που είναι έτοιμο.Πιστεύω να το παλέψω και με αυτό με την πολύτιμη βοήθειά σου Κώστα.

----------


## genesis

Εννοείται ότι είναι εντελώς διαφορετικά να παίζεις με μηχάνημα που έχεις φτιάξει εσύ... Δεν συγκρίνεται ούτε με το καλύτερο "αγοραστό".
Φτιάξε πρώτα την γέφυρα την οποία θα δοκιμάσεις με χαμηλές τάσεις από απλό τροφοδοτικό και μετά προχωράς με τον διαμορφωτή.

----------


## ΣΑΡΑΚΗΝΟΣ

Να ψάξω να βρω dds που βγάζει δυο παλμούς ή είναι καλύτερα ημίτονο και μετά μετατροπή σε έναν παλμό;Την Δευτέρα θα δοκιμάσουμε και αυτό το linear.

----------


## genesis

Προτείνω DDS που βγάζει *τετραγωνικό* παλμό. Αν βγάζει 2 εξόδους με διαφορά φάσης 180ο δεν μας πειράζει. Χρειάζεσαι μόνο την μία έξοδο (δεν έχει σημασία ποια από τις δύο).
Αυτό που έχεις ήδη από το μηχάνημα του Παναγιώτη πιστεύω ότι κάνει για τις δοκιμές σου.

Αν δεν κάνω λάθος είναι ίδιο με το δικό σου ΑΒ λινεαρ. Ωραία κατασκευή και αυτό. Καλές δοκιμές! Δώσε συχνότητα και ώρα στο περίπου να σου στείλω κοντρόλ!

----------


## ΣΑΡΑΚΗΝΟΣ

Καλησπέρα το linear είναι ένα δεύτερο που είχα φτιάξει το 2018 αλλά είχε κάποια θεματάκια ενώ φαίνεται ποιο καλή κατασκευή από το πρώτο. Mου είχε κάψει mosfet στην πρώτη δοκιμή και είχε θέμα με την διαμόρφωση πάνω από τα 250Watt.Παράγγειλα το πρωί ένα dds από τον Ηρακλή με δυο εξόδους τετραγωνικού παλμού.Δοκιμές τα βραδάκια μετά τις 18.00  1650Κhz.Με τον Σάκη τον Ξενύχτη.Δεν μπορούμε να χρησιμοποιήσουμε και τις δυο εξόδους;Θα χρειαστεί όμως όπως το καταλαβαίνω και δυο mosfet driver.

----------


## genesis

Νίκο, δεν χρειάζεται να χρησιμοποιηθούν και οι δύο έξοδοι του DDS. Η μία είναι αρκετή για κύκλωμα full bridge. Ας έχει όμως δύο εξόδους (υποθέτω με διαφορά φάσης 180ο), μπορεί να χρειαστεί σε επόμενο project με διάταξη push-pull.
Όπως φαίνεται στο σχέδιο, χρειάζεται ένα mosfet driver για τα 4 mosfet της γέφυρας.

----------


## ΣΑΡΑΚΗΝΟΣ

Η κάθε σου απάντηση γεννά και μια νέα ερώτηση.Όταν με το καλό φτιάξω και δεύτερη γέφυρα (λέμε τώρα) μπορούμε να χρησιμοποιήσουμε τον δεύτερο παλμό από το dds;

----------


## genesis

Μπορούμε να χρησιμοποιήσουμε την 2η έξοδο του DDS μόνο αν είναι συμφασική με την 1η.
Αυτό είναι απαραίτητο γιατί οι δύο γέφυρες πρέπει να λειτουργούν απολύτως συγχρονισμένα.
Σε κάθε περίπτωση αρκεί και η μία έξοδος για να οδηγήσει 2 (ή περισσότερες  :Wink: ) γέφυρες.

----------


## ΣΑΡΑΚΗΝΟΣ

Θα δω πρώτα να φτιάξω πλακέτα για τον ενισχυτή από το pdf που ανέβασες.Να δοκιμάσω να κάνω μια με dremel;

----------


## studio52

Μια χαρα θα βγει με dremel η πλακετα , ετσι τις φτιαχνω και γω για λινερ Νικο. Επισης να ευχαριστησω τον Κωστα ( GENESIS) για την πολυτιμη βοηθεια που απλοχερα δινει μεσα στο φορουμ

----------


## genesis

Μία άλλη εύκολη μέθοδος για πλακέτα με μεγάλες πίστες όπως η συγκεκριμένη, είναι η εξής:
Καλύπτω όλη την επιφάνεια της πλακέτας με αυτοκόλλητη μεμβράνη σαν αυτήν που ντύνουν τα βιβλία και τα τετράδια.
Στην συνέχεια κολλάω από πάνω της μία φωτοτυπία/εκτύπωση  του τυπωμένου.
Με κοφτερό νυστέρι ή μαχαιράκι κόβω το περίγραμμα του σχεδίου και αφαιρώ τα κομμάτια στα οποία πρέπει να γίνει αποχάλκωση.
Έτσι μένουν πάνω στην πλακέτα μόνο τα κομμάτια του αυτοκόλλητου που θέλω να μείνουν.

Παναγιώτη, ευχαριστώ για τα καλά σου λόγια. Η δική μου ευχαρίστηση θα είναι να λειτουργήσει το μηχάνημα και να έχω συμβάλει σε αυτό.

----------

sdouze (21-02-21)

----------


## ΣΑΡΑΚΗΝΟΣ

> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 83114
> Νίκο, ότι δεν είναι κατανοητό ρωτάς.




Έχεις Κώστα το αρχείο της πλακέτας από το  Express PCB;

----------


## genesis

Για κάποιο λόγο δεν ανεβαίνει εδώ.
Στείλε μου το email σου με ένα pm.

----------


## ΣΑΡΑΚΗΝΟΣ

> Για κάποιο λόγο δεν ανεβαίνει εδώ.
> Στείλε μου το email σου με ένα pm.




Κώστα σου το έστειλα.

----------


## ΣΑΡΑΚΗΝΟΣ

Είναι καλό να υπάρχει η γη στην πλακέτα (πράσινό χρώμα) η πρέπει να αφαιρεθεί;

----------


## genesis

Το πράσινο χρώμα είναι η πίσω πλευρά της πλακέτας και έχει μείνει εκεί από την προηγούμενη εκδοχή της που ήταν διπλής όψης. Αγνόησέ το.
Σε ενδιαφέρει μόνο το top layer που είναι η κόκκινη πλευρά.
Επίσης, για λόγους οικονομίας ή άλλης χωροθέτησης του Μ/Τ εξόδου, μπορείς αν θέλεις να παραλείψεις το μισό κάτω μέρος της πλακέτας που έχει τις 2 παραλληλόγραμμες επιφάνειες χαλκού απλά και μόνο για να κολληθεί/στηριχτεί το δευτερεύων του Μ/Τ εξόδου.

----------


## ΣΑΡΑΚΗΝΟΣ

> Να ψάξω να βρω dds που βγάζει δυο παλμούς ή είναι καλύτερα ημίτονο και μετά μετατροπή σε έναν παλμό;Την Δευτέρα θα δοκιμάσουμε και αυτό το linear.




Ωραία δούλεψε και αυτό το linear εχθές.Τάση στα 75V με 11Α με ωραία διαμόρφωση.Πρέπει και αυτό να βγάζει γύρω στα 400Watt.Η γέφυρά του δεν είναι σωστά ρυθμισμένη.

----------


## geronimo

Πολύ ωραία έπαιξε Νίκο, λιγο διαμόρφωση πάνω ηθελε, κάπου στο 80% ηταν.

----------


## ΣΑΡΑΚΗΝΟΣ

> Το πράσινο χρώμα είναι η πίσω πλευρά της πλακέτας και έχει μείνει εκεί από την προηγούμενη εκδοχή της που ήταν διπλής όψης. Αγνόησέ το.
> Σε ενδιαφέρει μόνο το top layer που είναι η κόκκινη πλευρά.
> Επίσης, για λόγους οικονομίας ή άλλης χωροθέτησης του Μ/Τ εξόδου, μπορείς αν θέλεις να παραλείψεις το μισό κάτω μέρος της πλακέτας που έχει τις 2 παραλληλόγραμμες επιφάνειες χαλκού απλά και μόνο για να κολληθεί/στηριχτεί το δευτερεύων του Μ/Τ εξόδου.




Έτσι πρέπει να είναι η πλακέτα μόνο με την πάνω όψη;Κώστα δεν βγαίνει ακριβά 5-6 πλακέτες.Δεν θέλουμε μάσκες και τοπογραφικό που ανεβάζουν το κόστος.Ένα παράδειγμα κόστους εδώ από Βουλγαρία.

----------


## genesis

Ναι Νίκο. Μόνο η πάνω όψη χρειάζεται. Δεν είναι ανάγκη να είναι διπλής όψης η πλακέτα. Η τιμή που δείχνεις είναι όντως χαμηλή.
Να παράγγελνες καμιά 10ριά λες?... :Rolleyes:

----------


## ΣΑΡΑΚΗΝΟΣ

> Ναι Νίκο. Μόνο η πάνω όψη χρειάζεται. Δεν είναι ανάγκη να είναι διπλής όψης η πλακέτα. Η τιμή που δείχνεις είναι όντως χαμηλή.
> Να παράγγελνες καμιά 10ριά λες?...



Κώστα θα τις κάνω δέκα.Η τιμή βέβαια είναι χωρίς φπα και άλλα 9€ έξοδα αποστολής πρέπει να έχει.Να την στείλω έτσι όπως είναι στην δεύτερη φώτο;

----------


## genesis

Ναι Νίκο. Την κόκκινη πλευρά μόνο.

----------


## ΣΑΡΑΚΗΝΟΣ

Από mosfet τι θα βάλουμε στον ενισχυτή;Κώστα IRFP240 έβαλες;Λίγο ποιο μεγάλα μπορούμε να βάλουμε π.χ.IRFP250 ή IRFP260 ή IRFP460.Έχουν όμως πολύ μεγαλύτερη χωρητικότητα στο gate δεν ξέρω εάν οδηγούνται ποιο δύσκολα.

----------


## genesis

Αν έχεις ήδη διαθέσιμα IRFP240 ή IRFP250N είναι μια χαρά για τις δοκιμές και για τάση τροφοδοσίας μέχρι 140 - 150V.
Τα άλλα που αναφέρεις έχουν πράγματι υψηλή χωρητικότητα εισόδου και οδηγούνται δυσκολότερα.
Αυτό που δουλεύουμε σε υψηλή τάση (300V) και έχει εξαιρετικά χαρακτηριστικά συνολικά, είναι το STW20NM60FD.

----------


## ΣΑΡΑΚΗΝΟΣ

Ωραία προχωράμε.Φερρίτες τι είναι ποιο καλά να βάλουμε από υλικό 43 ή 31 για της συχνότητες που θέλουμε;

----------


## genesis

Αν αναφέρεσαι στον Μ/Τ εξόδου νομίζω ότι χάντρες FB-43-1020 είναι οι ενδεδειγμένες.
Πάντως στο δικό μου μηχάνημα χρησιμοποιώ χάντρες από απλά φίλτρα φερρίτη για καλώδια με εσωτερική διάμετρο 10mm και λειτουργούν μια χαρά.
Δεν έχω δοκιμάσει καθόλου από υλικό 31, εκτός αν οι χάντρες που χρησιμοποιώ είναι τέτοιο υλικό και δεν το γνωρίζω.

----------


## ΣΑΡΑΚΗΝΟΣ

> Αν αναφέρεσαι στον Μ/Τ εξόδου νομίζω ότι χάντρες FB-43-1020 είναι οι ενδεδειγμένες.
> Πάντως στο δικό μου μηχάνημα χρησιμοποιώ χάντρες από απλά φίλτρα φερρίτη για καλώδια με εσωτερική διάμετρο 10mm και λειτουργούν μια χαρά.
> Δεν έχω δοκιμάσει καθόλου από υλικό 31, εκτός αν οι χάντρες που χρησιμοποιώ είναι τέτοιο υλικό και δεν το γνωρίζω.




Καλησπέρα βρήκα αυτούς τους φερρίτες που είναι υλικό 43  https://gr.mouser.com/ProductDetail/623-2643102002/ .Και αυτούς που είναι υλικό 31 https://gr.mouser.com/ProductDetail/...4Z6O3AQw%3D%3D Αυτοί που είναι 31 κατεβαίνουν ποιο χαμηλά σε συχνότητα.Στον Μ/Χ στην είσοδο βρήκα αυτούς     https://gr.mouser.com/ProductDetail/623-2643802702/  αλλά και εδώ έχει σε υλικό 31.

----------


## genesis

Για τον Μ/Τ εξόδου πιστεύω ότι θα κάνουν οι 43. Έχε υπόψη ότι θα πρέπει να περάσουν από μέσα μέχρι και 6 2,5άρια καλώδια. Για το υλικό 31 δεν μπορώ να έχω άποψη γιατί δεν το έχω δοκιμάσει.
Για τον Μ/Τ στην είσοδο είναι μεγάλοι. Χρησιμοποιώ αυτούς https://www.markidis.gr/el/ferritis-...=1&keyword=φερ χωρίς να ξέρω αν είναι υλικό 43.

----------


## ΣΑΡΑΚΗΝΟΣ

Για τον Μ/Χ εισόδου έχω βάλει αυτόν γιατί ο FB140-43 https://www.freebytes.com/catalog/pr...oducts_id=2076 που είχες βάλει Κώστα στο σχέδιο έχει αυτές τις διαστάσεις.Βρήκα και ποιο μικρό https://gr.mouser.com/ProductDetail/623-2643806402/

----------


## genesis

Δίκιο έχεις Νίκο. Με ξεγέλασε η φωτογραφία του mouser. Μάλλον όμως και ο FB140-43 είναι σχετικά μεγάλος. Ίσως ο FB50-43 είναι πιο κατάλληλος σαν μέγεθος.
Πάντως και αυτός από το link που έβαλα είναι μια χαρά σε μέγεθος και δοκιμασμένος.

----------


## ΣΑΡΑΚΗΝΟΣ

Εδώ μια αρχική λίστα με τα υλικά από Mouser για τον ενισχυτή.

----------


## ΣΑΡΑΚΗΝΟΣ

Η αρχή έγινε,DDS με διπλό παλμό από τον κ.Ηρακλή.Μερικές μετρήσεις με παλμογράφο https://www.velleman.eu/products/view/?id=348712 Velleman.Μάλλον θέλω καινούργιο.

----------


## ΣΑΡΑΚΗΝΟΣ

Καλημέρα σε όλους.Ερώτηση η έξοδος στο pwm τι είναι καλύτερα high side driver ή half bridge;Ποιες είναι η διαφορές και ποια τα πλεονεκτήματα και μειονεκτήματα;

----------


## genesis

Δεν έχω τόσο βαθιές γνώσεις αλλά θα σου πω τι έχω καταλάβει εγώ μέχρι τώρα από την μικρή ενασχόληση.
Αν εννοείς "half bridge" το κύκλωμα σαν αυτό που έχω βάλει και "high side driver" το ίδιο κύκλωμα που αντί για mosfet στο low side έχει μία γρήγορη δίοδο, έχω καταλάβει ότι το half bridge έχει καλύτερο αποτέλεσμα αλλά απαιτεί προσεκτικό σχεδιασμό και υλοποίηση γιατί είναι κρίσιμος ο χρονισμός ανάμεσα στο low και στο high side. Μικρές φασικές παραμορφώσεις θα δημιουργήσουν προβλήματα.
Στην περίπτωση του κυκλώματος με την δίοδο, το αποτέλεσμα ίσως δεν είναι το ίδιο ποιοτικά αλλά δεν υπάρχει το πρόβλημα του χρονισμού ανάμεσα στο high και low side.
Σε πολύ πρόσφατες δοκιμές με διαμορφωτή που έχει 3 mosfet στο high και 3 στο low είχαμε αρκετά προβλήματα όταν η τάση (και η ισχύς) ξεπερνούσε κάποιο όριο.
Τα προβλήματα αυτά δεν υπάρχουν σε αυτόν τον βαθμό όταν είναι μόνο 1 mosfet σε κάθε πλευρά όπως στο σχέδιο. Αλλάξαμε το κύκλωμα στο low αντικαθιστώντας τα mosfet με γρήγορες διόδους και το πρόβλημα λύθηκε αμέσως.
Θα τροποποιήσω το σχέδιο και θα το ανεβάσω μόλις βρω χρόνο.
Πάντως, σε κάθε περίπτωση η διαμόρφωση είναι ποιοτική και δεν φαίνεται να υπάρχει σημαντική διαφορά ανάμεσα στα 2 κυκλώματα.

----------


## ΣΑΡΑΚΗΝΟΣ

Καλημέρα και καλό σαββατοκύριακο.Η δίοδος στο low side στο pwm πόσα amper πρέπει να είναι για τον Η bridge που βγάζει γύρω στα 250Watt.Στα mosfet του ενισχυτή αντιστάσεις (2.2Ohm) στα gate θα βάλουμε;Λέω να δοκιμάσω να φτιάξω το pwm του Θάνου με το LTC6992 και το IRS25752.

----------


## genesis

Με τα mosfet που έγραψα παραπάνω μπορεί να βγάλει αρκετά περισσότερα από 250W με την ανάλογη τάση. Σε PEP μπορεί εύκολα να περάσει τα 1500W.
Η δίοδος πρέπει να αντέχει παλμικό ρεύμα ανάλογο με αυτό που αντίστοιχα αντέχει το mosfet στο high side. Χρησιμοποιώ την RHRG75120 με το mosfet που προανάφερα. Κάνουν και αυτές της σειράς DSEI ή MUR.
Το κύκλωμα που έβαλες δεν το έχω δοκιμάσει αλλά φαίνεται σωστό.

----------


## ΣΑΡΑΚΗΝΟΣ

Χρειάζεται κανένα τροφοδοτικό από τα 12V να είναι στο αέρα (floating);

----------


## genesis

Μόνο εφόσον χρησιμοποιήσεις ανόρθωση δικτύου (χωρίς Μ/Τ), θα πρέπει η τελική βαθμίδα και ο διαμορφωτής, από το optocoupler και μετά, να έχουν ανεξάρτητη γείωση η οποία θα θεωρείται "live". Δεν θα πρέπει να συνδέεται με την γείωση του υπόλοιπου κυκλώματος. Συνεπώς και το τροφοδοτικό της τελικής βαθμίδας του διαμορφωτή θα πρέπει να είναι ανεξάρτητο και απομονωμένο από την γείωση του υπόλοιπου κυκλώματος. Καλύτερα όμως να αφήσεις αυτό το σενάριο για αργότερα.
Αν χρησιμοποιήσεις τροφοδοτικό με Μ/Τ απομόνωσης για την τελική βαθμίδα (π.χ. αυτό που έχεις ήδη από το ΑΒάδικο) δεν χρειάζεται απομόνωση και όλα μπορούν να έχουν κοινή γείωση.

----------


## ΣΑΡΑΚΗΝΟΣ

Καλημέρα,μερικές μετρήσεις σε μηχάνημα 500Watt pwm.

----------


## ΣΑΡΑΚΗΝΟΣ

Εδώ είναι οι μετρήσεις στον διαμορφωτή.TL494  4049 και driver IR2110.

----------


## moutoulos

Μετά απο προχθεσινή παρότρυνση του Νίκου ... είναι έτοιμο (PWM). Κανονικά δεν είναι ολη πλακέτα. 
Το μαύρο σημείο δεν θα υπάρχει. Απλά υπάρχει εδώ προκειμένου να φαίνονται Virtual το FET και η 
HyperFastDiode. Η διάσταση του πραγματικού PCB είναι 115x78mm. Στην ουσία η σχεδίαση είναι
Single Layer. Στην κάτω πλευρά, δεν υπάρχει τίποτα. Ουτε καν "γείωση". Όλα βρίσκονται στην πάνω.

Τα εξαρτήματα τοποθετούνται σαν ... επιφανειακής στήριξης (Surf.Mount.Dev / Surf.Moun.Techno).

Final (1).jpg Final (2).jpg 
3.jpg

----------


## kiros

> Μετά απο προχθεσινή παρότρυνση του Νίκου ... είναι έτοιμο (PWM). Κανονικά δεν είναι ολη πλακέτα. 
> Το μαύρο σημείο δεν θα υπάρχει. Απλά υπάρχει εδώ προκειμένου να φαίνονται Virtual το FET και η 
> HyperFastDiode. Η διάσταση του πραγματικού PCB είναι 115x78mm. Στην ουσία η σχεδίαση είναι
> Single Layer. Στην κάτω πλευρά, δεν υπάρχει τίποτα. Ουτε καν "γείωση". Όλα βρίσκονται στην πάνω.
> 
> Τα εξαρτήματα τοποθετούνται σαν ... επιφανειακής στήριξης (Surf.Mount.Dev / Surf.Moun.Techno).



...........

----------


## ΣΑΡΑΚΗΝΟΣ

> ...........




Καλημέρα Γιάννη τι είναι οι τελείες;

----------


## ΣΑΡΑΚΗΝΟΣ

Οι πλακέτες για τον ενισχυτή ήρθαν,ότι ποιο απλό για δοκιμή,καλές φαίνονται.Σιγά-σιγά να κάνουμε μια αρχή.

----------


## genesis

Καλή αρχή Νικόλα!
Όπως τις βλέπω στην φωτογραφία, από την πάνω πλευρά κόψε την πλακέτα μέχρι το σημείο που αρχίζει ο χαλκός για να φτάνουν να κολληθούν οι ακροδέκτες των mosfet.

----------


## moutoulos

> Καλή αρχή Νικόλα!
> Όπως τις βλέπω στην φωτογραφία, από την πάνω πλευρά κόψε την πλακέτα μέχρι το σημείο που αρχίζει ο χαλκός για να φτάνουν να κολληθούν οι ακροδέκτες των mosfet.





Κώστα δεν θα υπάρχει το "μαύρο σημείο". Είναι απλά εκεί για να 
φαίνονται FET & HyperDiode. Να πως θα είναι η κανονική.

Καταγραφή42.PNG

----------

SeAfasia (21-03-21)

----------


## genesis

Το έχω καταλάβει Γρηγόρη. Πολύ όμορφη σχεδίαση btw!
Έχω την εντύπωση ότι μόλις φτιάξω το σχηματικό με το TL494 θα στο στείλω για τα περαιτέρω...

Αναφέρομαι στις πλακέτες που παρέλαβε ο Νίκος και έβαλε φωτογραφία στο #90.

----------

moutoulos (19-03-21)

----------


## moutoulos

:Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  
Παρεξήγηση Κώστα. Sorry δεν το κατάλαβα οτι αναφερόσουν σε άλλο πόστ.

----------


## Marc

Καθυστερημένος (...χρονικά) αναγνώστης εδώ. Μπράβο παιδιά, παρακολουθώ με ενδιαφέρον και περιμένω να χαλαρώσω λίγο από τη δουλειά για να δοθώ με πάθος.

----------


## ΣΑΡΑΚΗΝΟΣ

Η κατασκευή ξεκίνησε από το ποιο βασικό εξάρτημα. :Lol:

----------

SeAfasia (30-03-21)

----------


## ΣΑΡΑΚΗΝΟΣ

Τα πρώτα υλικά ήρθαν,χαμός στον πάγκο. :hahahha:    Άρχισαν τα υλικά να βγαίνουν από τα σακουλάκια.Έτοιμος και ο Μ/Χ εισόδου του ενισχυτή.

----------

SeAfasia (30-03-21)

----------


## ΣΑΡΑΚΗΝΟΣ

> Δυστυχώς, δεν φωτογραφίζω συχνά τις κατασκευές γιατί σπανίως φτάνουν να γίνουν ολοκληρωμένες και "όμορφες"...
> Μηχάνημα που φτιάχτηκε για φίλο (747) με 2 γέφυρες και ισχύ γύρω στα 400 carrier.
> Εδώ είναι στην αρχική του μορφή γιατί στην συνέχεια έγιναν κάποιες αλλαγές για καλύτερη ψύξη αλλά επί της ουσίας είναι το ίδιο.
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 82959 Συνημμένο Αρχείο 82960




Κώστα το PTT πως το έχεις φτιάξει στο μηχάνημα;Ρώτησα τον κ.Ηρακλή σήμερα και μου είπε να βάλω ένα 74HC08 με τροφοδοσία 5V για να κόβω τον παλμό.

----------


## genesis

Ανοιγοκλείνω το μηχάνημα κόβοντας την τροφοδοσία στο driver (TC44xx) και δεν έχω διαπιστώσει κάποιο πρόβλημα με αυτόν τον τρόπο.
Τον τρόπο που προτείνει ο Ηρακλής δεν τον έχω δοκιμάσει.

----------


## ΣΑΡΑΚΗΝΟΣ

Κώστα σε ευχαριστώ.Αντιστάσεις (2.2ohm) στα gate των mosfet έβαλες;Περιμένω μια ψύκτρα και είμαι έτοιμος να το δοκιμάσω.Ελπίζω να περάσει η συχνότητα στην Αθήνα και όχι το ΜΠΑΜ.

----------


## genesis

Δεν βάζω αντιστάσεις σε σειρά στα gate των mosfet σε αυτό το κύκλωμα.
Σε ένα άλλο κύκλωμα όμως που πειραματίζομαι αυτόν τον καιρό παρατήρησα ότι βάζοντας αντίσταση 2R2 σε σειρά με την gate και μετά μία 4K7 από την gate στο source, βελτιώνεται η μορφή του παλμού οδήγησης. Υπάρχει όμως σημαντική διαφορά στον τρόπο οδήγησης αφού κάθε mosfet οδηγείται απ' ευθείας από το driver χωρίς μετασχηματιστή.

Όταν θα είσαι έτοιμος, θα κάνεις δοκιμή με χαμηλή τάση 10 - 12V για να δεις αν υπάρχουν ζητήματα. Αν όλα είναι ΟΚ, ακόμη και με αυτήν την τάση μπορεί να δεις κάμποσα wattakia  :Wink: .

----------


## ΣΑΡΑΚΗΝΟΣ

> Όταν θα είσαι έτοιμος, θα κάνεις δοκιμή με χαμηλή τάση 10 - 12V για να δεις αν υπάρχουν ζητήματα. Αν όλα είναι ΟΚ, ακόμη και με αυτήν την τάση μπορεί να δεις κάμποσα wattakia .



Κώστα θυμάσαι στα 12V πόσα watt σου έβγαζε και με τι κατανάλωση;Για να έχω ένα μέτρο σύγκρισης.Ετοιμάζεται και μια γέφυρα από σχέδιο του κ.Ηρακλή (Hercules) και υλοποιήσει του Marc.

----------


## genesis

Ανάλογα με το πόσο καλά προσαρμόζει το φίλτρο εξόδου και την συχνότητα λειτουργίας θα πρέπει να δεις γύρω στα 10W ή παραπάνω.

----------


## ΣΑΡΑΚΗΝΟΣ

Φίλτρο εξόδου έχω ένα που είχα πάρει από τον κ.Ηρακλή για το ΑΒ Linear.Είναι με τρία δαχτυλίδια υλικού Τ2.Λέω να δοκιμάσω πρώτα αυτό.Θέλει άλλον υπολογισμό το φίλτρο για Class D ενισχυτή;

----------


## genesis

Λογικά δεν θα έχεις πρόβλημα με αυτό το φίλτρο. Μπορείς όμως να δοκιμάσεις και το φίλτρο από το άλλο παλμικό που έχεις για να δεις αν θα έχουν διαφορά μεταξύ τους.

----------


## ΣΑΡΑΚΗΝΟΣ

Αυτό είναι το φίλτρο που έχω για AB Linear.

----------


## ΣΑΡΑΚΗΝΟΣ

Αυτό είναι το φίλτρο που έχω για AB Linear.Δεν μπορώ να ανεβάσω φώτο δεν με αφήνει μάλλον να ανεβάσω άλλες.Υπάρχει κάποιος μπούσουλας που υπολογίζουμε τις τιμές του φίλτρου εξόδου;

----------


## genesis

Αυτό χρησιμοποιώ εγώ. https://rf-tools.com/lc-filter/

----------


## ΣΑΡΑΚΗΝΟΣ

> Αυτό χρησιμοποιώ εγώ. https://rf-tools.com/lc-filter/




Κώστα μπορείς να βάλεις ένα παράδειγμα για το φίλτρο της εξόδου και ένα για το pwm;Για το pwm να δοκιμάσω για αρχή να βάλω τις τιμές που έχει ο Θάνος;Στο φίλτρο του pwm τι τιμές βάζεις στην αντίσταση εισόδου εξόδου;

Αυτές οι τιμές για το φίλτρο εξόδου και για το pwm είναι καλές;Και οι τιμές των πηνίων.

----------


## genesis

Για το φίλτρο του PWM βρίσκεις εύκολα την αντίσταση εξόδου. Μετράς το ρεύμα που τραβάει η βαθμίδα εξόδου με μία γνωστή τάση DC και χρησιμοποιώντας τον νόμο του Ohm υπολογίζεις την αντίσταση. Λογικά θα είναι μερικά ohm.
Με την αντίσταση εισόδου είναι λίγο πιο περίπλοκα τα πράγματα. Μπορείς να υπολογίσεις την αντίσταση του τροφοδοτικού μετρώντας την πτώση τάσης ανάμεσα σε 2 συγκεκριμένες εντάσεις ρεύματος, π.χ. 2A και 5A. Δεν ξέρω όμως αν είναι αυτή η σωστή τιμή της αντίστασης για να χρησιμοποιήσεις καθώς παρεμβάλλεται και το κύκλωμα με το mosfet.
Σε κάθε περίπτωση προκύπτει από την εμπειρία ότι οι τιμές των εξαρτημάτων ΔΕΝ είναι τόσο κρίσιμες για να λειτουργήσει το κύκλωμα.
Οι τιμές που έχω βάλει στο σχέδιο είναι απολύτως λειτουργικές και δοκιμασμένες, υποθέτω το ίδιο και για το σχέδιο του Θάνου.

Για το LPF στην έξοδο η αντίσταση εξόδου είναι η γνωστή (50Ω) αλλά η αντίσταση εισόδου εξαρτάται από τον Μ/Τ εξόδου (υλικό, λόγος σπειρών), τα χαρακτηριστικά των mosfet, τις ωμικές αντιστάσεις του τυπωμένου, των καλωδιώσεων, κλπ.
Πειραματίζομαι με τις τιμές των πυκνωτών και προσθαφαιρώντας 1 - 2 σπείρες στα πηνία για το καλύτερο αποτέλεσμα συνολικά. Εδώ κανονικά θέλεις όργανα,... παλμογραφο, spectrum analyzer, κλπ.
Και εδώ όμως, για αρχή χρησιμοποίησε τα φίλτρα που έχεις. Δεν νομίζω ότι θα έχεις πρόβλημα.
Πάντως το φίλτρο στο δικό μου μηχάνημα είναι πολύ κοντά στις τιμές των εξαρτημάτων με το φίλτρο του Παναγιώτη. Αυτό θα αντέγραφα στην θέση σου για αρχή και απλά θα ψαχνόμουν για πυκνωτές silver mica, door knob, κλπ.

----------


## ΣΑΡΑΚΗΝΟΣ

Προχωράμε αργά αλλά σταθερά για το μεγάλο ΜΠΑΜ.Κώστα μπορείς να ρίξεις μια ματιά στον Μ/Χ στην είσοδο μήπως υπάρχει λάθος,εάν μπορέσεις να βγάλεις άκρη;

----------


## genesis

Φαίνεται εντάξει Νίκο.
Αν έχεις παλμογράφο τροφοδότησε το driver με παλμό από το DDS και με τάση τροφοδοσίας.
Χωρίς να δώσεις τάση στην γέφυρα έλεγξε αν έχεις παλμό στις πύλες των mosfet. Θα πρέπει να δεις κυματομορφή που μοιάζει με ημίτονο και πλάτος γύρω στα 20V P-P.
Με παλμογράφο 2 καναλιών θα μπορείς να δεις ότι τα 2 μεσαία mosfet έχουν παλμό οδήγησης συμφασικό όπως και τα 2 ακριανά επίσης. Μεταξύ τους όμως (μεσαία - ακριανά) θα πρέπει να έχουν διαφορά φάσης 180ο.
Για τον Μ/Τ εξόδου θα χρησιμοποιούσα 4 χάντρες αντί για 2 που έχεις και θα προτιμούσα να βάλω 2 σπείρες πρωτεύον και 4 δευτερεύον.
Επίσης, για αρχή θα προτιμούσα το άλλο φίλτρο που έχεις χωρίς πυκνωτές στην είσοδο και έξοδο.

Αν είσαι ΟΚ, σύνδεσε φίλτρο, γέφυρα, φορτίο, δώσε συχνότητα από το DDS, τάση στο driver και με ένα μεταβλητό τροφοδοτικό (κατά προτίμηση) δώσε τάση στην γέφυρα για να δούμε τι θα γίνει!

----------


## ΣΑΡΑΚΗΝΟΣ

Οι πρώτες δοκιμές καλά πήγανε.Μόνο που η τάση στα gate είναι 34,1V P P.Με το probe στο Χ1 δεν μετρούσε,στο X10 είχα 3,41V P P.Μήπως πρέπει να κάνουμε τις σπείρες 3-3 στην είσοδο;

----------


## ΣΑΡΑΚΗΝΟΣ

Με 3-3 σπείρες στην είσοδο ήρθε κοντά στα 20V PtP.στα gate των mosfet.

----------


## genesis

Δεν θα υπήρχε πρόβλημα να το αφήσεις και έτσι Νίκο. Σωστό ήταν.
Αν επιβεβαίωσες τις διαφορές φάσης συνέχισε την δοκιμή τροφοδοτώντας την γέφυρα για να δούμε τι ισχύ θα βγάλει στην έξοδο.

----------


## ΣΑΡΑΚΗΝΟΣ

Αφού είναι σωστό θα το κάνω πάλι 2-3 σπείρες.Την διαφορά φάσης δεν μπορώ να την δω με το παλμογράφο που έχω θα κοιτάξω μήπως βρω σε κάποιον γνωστό μου διπλής δέσμης.Όταν είναι η τάση παραπάνω στα gate δεν κινδυνεύουν περισσότερο τα mosfet;Στο Παναγιώτη που είναι 3-3 σπείρες η τάση στα gate είναι 23V P-P.

----------


## genesis

Αν δεν κάνω λάθος αντέχουν +/-25V στην πύλη, δηλαδή 50V P-P. Δεν κινδυνεύουν από αυτό.
Έχει πάντως σημασία για τον βαθμό απόδοσης να ανοίγουν τελείως τα mosfet με την ελάχιστη δυνατή αντίσταση μεταξύ source και drain.
Αν δεν ανοίγουν τελείως, εκτός από τον κακό βαθμό απόδοσης, θα αναπτύσσεται περισσότερη θερμοκρασία.

----------


## ΣΑΡΑΚΗΝΟΣ

Στα συγκεκριμένα mosfet (STW20NM60FD) που έβαλα λέει στο pdf τάση στο Gate- source +/-30v.Όταν το δοκιμάσω θα δω και τις δυο περιπτώσεις.Με διαφορετικό πλάτος στο gate και ίδια τάση στο drain θα υπάρχει διαφορά στην ισχύ;Με 3-3 σπείρες παρατήρησα λίγο διαφορετική κυματομορφή στην είσοδο του Μ/Χ.

----------


## genesis

Άρα, αντέχει μέχρι 60V P-P.
Θα δεις διαφορά στην ισχύ μόνο αν με το 3-3 δεν "ανοίγουν" τα mosfet πλήρως.
Ακόμη και αν δεν έχεις παλμογράφο 2 καναλιών, προχώρησε την δοκιμή σου με την χαμηλή τάση. Αν δεις ότι δεν έχεις τίποτα στην έξοδο δίνοντας μέχρι 12-15V κάτι δεν πάει καλά. Δεν κινδυνεύεις να κάψεις τίποτα με αυτήν την τάση.

----------


## ΣΑΡΑΚΗΝΟΣ

Οι πρώτες δοκιμές εχθές σε χαμηλή τάση πήγαν πολύ καλά.Με 12V 0,67Α είχα σχεδόν 7Watt ενώ με 24V 1.5A κοντά στα 30Watt.Θα δοκιμάσω και 2-3σπείρες να δω τι συμπεριφορά θα έχει.

----------


## genesis

Μπράβο Νίκο!
Τα αποτελέσματα των πρώτων δοκιμών είναι πολύ καλά και αν είναι σχετικά ακριβείς οι μετρήσεις ο βαθμός απόδοσης είναι πάνω από 80%!
Δεν νομίζω ότι θα δεις διαφορά με τις 2-3 σπείρες, τουλάχιστον σε χαμηλές τάσεις, αλλά δεν χάνεις τίποτα να κάνεις την δοκιμή!

----------


## moutoulos

Έλα Νίκο ... απο εβδομάδα σε περιμένει εργασία  :Smile: 

2021-04-16 13.30.36.jpg

2021-04-16 13.29.58.jpg

----------


## ΣΑΡΑΚΗΝΟΣ

> Μπράβο Νίκο!
> Τα αποτελέσματα των πρώτων δοκιμών είναι πολύ καλά και αν είναι σχετικά ακριβείς οι μετρήσεις ο βαθμός απόδοσης είναι πάνω από 80%!
> Δεν νομίζω ότι θα δεις διαφορά με τις 2-3 σπείρες, τουλάχιστον σε χαμηλές τάσεις, αλλά δεν χάνεις τίποτα να κάνεις την δοκιμή!



Μόλις δοκίμασα 2-3 νομίζω πήγε καλύτερα άρχισε να ζεσταίνεται το φορτίο.Έδωσα 32V και είχα ρεύμα 2,5Α και πρέπει να έβγαζε γύρω στα 65Watt.Οι πρώτες δοκιμές πολύ ενθαρρυντικές.Να δούμε εάν θα καταφέρουμε και το PWM.Γρηγόρη πολύ ωραία η πλακέτα άντε να έρθει μέσα στην εβδομάδα.

----------


## ΣΑΡΑΚΗΝΟΣ

Ψάχνοντας στο διαδίκτυο.

----------


## genesis

Υπάρχουν αρκετά σχέδια στο διαδίκτυο αλλά δεν ξέρεις τι ιδιαιτερότητα μπορεί να έχει το καθένα. Το συγκεκριμένο από μία γρήγορη ματιά φαίνεται σωστό αλλά έχω κάποια ερωτηματικά για την πολικότητα/χρονισμό της οδήγησης των mosfet στο RF κομμάτι η οποία μοιάζει να είναι λάθος και επίσης δεν ξέρω πως λειτουργεί το δικτύωμα ανάδρασης που αναφέρεται ως error correction/over-sample.

----------


## ΣΑΡΑΚΗΝΟΣ

Ήρθαν-ήρθαν.

----------


## ΣΑΡΑΚΗΝΟΣ

Μερικές μετρήσεις.Στον παλμογράφο που βλέπω την κυματομορφή πρέπει να έχω μια απόδοση γύρω στο 80%.

----------


## ΣΑΡΑΚΗΝΟΣ

Και μερικές φώτο από τις δοκιμές.

----------


## ΣΑΡΑΚΗΝΟΣ

Δοκίμασα σήμερα το PWM αλλά υπάρχει πρόβλημα.Ενώ έχω παλμό στην έξοδο της γεννήτριας και ρυθμίζω κανονικά συχνότητα και duty cycle στην έξοδο του mosfet driver δεν μετράω τίποτα.Μια πλακέτα του Θάνου Lima Oscar που είχα στο αρχείο.Επάνω αριστερά έχει το Mosfet driver IRS25752.

----------


## genesis

Δυστυχώς δεν το έχω δοκιμάσει αυτό το κύκλωμα και δεν γνωρίζω αν έχει κάποιες ιδιαιτερότητες.
Βάζεις την γείωση του probe στο σωστό σημείο? Πρέπει να συνδεθεί στο source του mosfet και φυσικά η γείωση του παλμογράφου και η γείωση του κυκλώματος ΔΕΝ πρέπει να έχουν γαλβανική συνέχεια. Μετράς τον παλμό στο high side.
Επίσης, ίσως χρειάζεται να έχει μία μικρή τάση τροφοδοσίας το mosfet για να δεις τον παλμό σε αυτό το σημείο.

----------


## ΣΑΡΑΚΗΝΟΣ

Κώστα προσπαθώ να μετρήσω τον παλμό στην έξοδο του mosfet driver και στο gate του mosfet.Στου Παναγιώτη βλέπω κανονικό παλμό στο gate χωρίς τάση στο drain.Την γείωση και στα δυο την έχω πάνω στην κεντρική της πλακέτας.Αυτή την κυματοφορφή βλέπω στο gate με μικρό πλάτος.Την αντίσταση 10kohm στο gαte εδώ την έχει προς το source ενώ στην πλακέτα του Θάνου είναι στην γη της πλακέτας.Μάλλον δεν λειτουργεί το IRS25752.

----------


## genesis

Δοκίμασε και έτσι όπως σου έγραψα. Το κύκλωμα δεν είναι ολοκληρωμένο και ο παλμός στο high side ίσως δεν έχει αναφορά με την γη.

----------


## ΣΑΡΑΚΗΝΟΣ

Αυτές τις κυματομορφές βλέπω όταν στην πρώτη ακουμπάω το probe στο gate με την γείωση στο source και στην δεύτερη την γείωση στοv αέρα.Η συχνότητα όμως είναι 50ΗΖ.Κάτι δεν κάνω σωστά.Το πλάτος πάντως μεγάλωσε.

----------


## genesis

Ειλικρινά δεν το ξέρω καθόλου το συγκεκριμένο ολοκληρωμένο...
Δοκίμασες να δώσεις και τάση στο mosfet? Δώσε την ίδια που παίρνει η υπόλοιπη πλακέτα.

----------


## ΣΑΡΑΚΗΝΟΣ

Καλημέρα βρέθηκε τελικά ο χαμένος παλμός στην έξοδο του mosfet driver.Για να δουλέψει πρέπει να μπει ένα φορτίο στην έξοδο.Μόλις έβαλα μια βαττική αντίσταση 8 Ohm είχα παλμό στο gate του mosfet στην έξοδο.

----------


## genesis

Νίκο, ο παλμός βρέθηκε, αποτέλεσμα είχαμε όμως??
Τι έγινε με τις δοκιμές? Ακουστήκαμε στο ράδιο καθόλου? :Rolleyes:

----------


## ΣΑΡΑΚΗΝΟΣ

> Νίκο, ο παλμός βρέθηκε, αποτέλεσμα είχαμε όμως??
> Τι έγινε με τις δοκιμές? Ακουστήκαμε στο ράδιο καθόλου?



Καλημέρα για πρώτη δοκιμή κάτι ακούστηκε στο ράδιο.Δεν ασχολήθηκα όμως άλλο, εάν προλάβω το σαββατοκύριακο.

----------


## ΣΑΡΑΚΗΝΟΣ

Οι δοκιμές άρχισαν και πάλι με τον ερχομό του χειμώνα.Τι αλλάζει εάν ρυθμίσουμε την συχνότητα στο pwm από 100Khz σε 120Khz ή 150Khz;

----------

SeAfasia (16-11-21)

----------


## mushaba

> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 82949
> Ο διαμορφωτής είναι πλήρης και έχει σχεδιαστεί με optocoupler πριν το driver των mosfet ώστε να μπορεί να λειτουργήσει με απομονωμένη γείωση.
> Το κύκλωμα λειτουργεί επιβεβαιωμένα και με πολύ καλή ποιότητα διαμόρφωσης. Χρειάζεται όμως αρκετά υψηλή στάθμη ήχου από την κονσόλα.
> Έχω δοκιμάσει και με προενισχυτή στην είσοδο αλλά δεν πρόλαβα να τον σχεδιάσω. Οποιοσδήποτε προενισχυτής x10 π.χ. με ένα TL072 είναι ΟΚ.
> Αν υπάρχουν απορίες θα χαρώ να τις δούμε.




Παιδιά καλησπέρα!Θα ήθελα να ασχοληθώ με την κατασκευή ενός pwm και υπάρχει τόση πληροφορία που δεν ξέρω από που να αρχίσω...Πέρα από την κατασκευή κάποιων linear για τα FM παλαιότερα δεν έχω ασχοληθεί ποτέ με τα μεσαία..Βλέποντας το σχέδιο του Κώστα και πριν προσπαθήσω να το φτιάξω στο ράστερ για δοκιμή θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω το κύκλωμα όλο από το 555 και αριστερά δεν μπορούμε να το αποφύγουμε με ένα DDS?

----------


## genesis

Το 555 παράγει τριγωνικό παλμό με συχνότητα 70~140kHz και πλάτος αρκετά volt P-P, που χρησιμοποιείται στην μία είσοδο του συγκριτή  (LM311) to οποίο τελικά παράγει τον παλμό PWM.
Αν έχεις κάποιον άλλο τρόπο για να παράγεις τρίγωνο μπορείς να τον χρησιμοποιήσεις. Πάντως η ακρίβεια και η σταθερότητα στην συχνότητα δεν είναι τόσο σημαντικά σε αυτό το σημείο.

----------


## mushaba

> Το 555 παράγει τριγωνικό παλμό με συχνότητα 70~140kHz και πλάτος αρκετά volt P-P, που χρησιμοποιείται στην μία είσοδο του συγκριτή  (LM311) to οποίο τελικά παράγει τον παλμό PWM.
> Αν έχεις κάποιον άλλο τρόπο για να παράγεις τρίγωνο μπορείς να τον χρησιμοποιήσεις. Πάντως η ακρίβεια και η σταθερότητα στην συχνότητα δεν είναι τόσο σημαντικά σε αυτό το σημείο.



Δηλαδή εδώ δημιουργούμε την αυξομείωση του παλμού σε τάση Κώστα?

----------


## genesis

Όχι. Εδώ δημιουργούμε τετραγωνικό παλμό σταθερού πλάτους αλλά με μεταβλητό duty cycle (PWM), ανάλογα με την ακουστική συχνότητα αλλά και την ρύθμιση του carrier.
Με αυτόν τον (διαμορφωμένο) παλμό οδηγούμε ένα κύκλωμα ισχύος half bridge με mosfet για να δημιουργήσουμε την (επίσης διαμορφωμένη) τάση τροφοδοσίας του ενισχυτής RF.

----------


## mushaba

> Όχι. Εδώ δημιουργούμε τετραγωνικό παλμό σταθερού πλάτους αλλά με μεταβλητό duty cycle (PWM), ανάλογα με την ακουστική συχνότητα αλλά και την ρύθμιση του carrier.
> Με αυτόν τον (διαμορφωμένο) παλμό οδηγούμε ένα κύκλωμα ισχύος half bridge με mosfet για να δημιουργήσουμε την (επίσης διαμορφωμένη) τάση τροφοδοσίας του ενισχυτής RF.



Με λίγα λόγια εδώ δημιουργούμε το κύκλωμα ελέγχου της ισχύος απο τα λίγα που καταλαβαίνω..Θέλω πολύ να φτιάξω έναν τέτοιο πομπό,αρκετά επεξηγηματικό για εμένα που έχω πολλά κενα στο θέμα μεσαία βρίσκω εδώ και εδώ αξίζει να ασχοληθώ με την κατασκευή του?Βέβαια είναι συντονισμένο για πάνω απο τα 1.8 αλλά αύτο εύκολο.

Ευχαριστώ Κώστα για τις απαντήσεις και όλη την βοήθεια που παρέχεις στο θέμα και εάν έχεις χρόνο και όρεξη να με ξεστραβώσεις λίγο θα ήταν ευχής έργο!!

----------


## genesis

> Με λίγα λόγια εδώ δημιουργούμε το κύκλωμα ελέγχου της ισχύος απο τα λίγα που καταλαβαίνω..



Σωστά! Η ισχύς του πομπού (και η διαμόρφωσή του) ρυθμίζεται μεταβάλλοντας την τάση τροφοδοσίας.

Στις πρώτες σελίδες του θέματος υπάρχουν σχηματικά που είναι δοκιμασμένα και λειτουργικά.
Ξεκίνα βήμα-βήμα και όπου υπάρχει απορία ή χρειάζεσαι βοήθεια, εδώ είμαστε.

----------


## mushaba

Ωραία!Θα ξεκινήσω να σχεδιάσω τον διαμορφωτή από το post #21 ... έγραψες ότι χρειάζεται ενίσχυση η στάθμη audio , θα κοιτάξω εκεί να προσθέσω έναν τελεστικό non inverting x10..

----------


## mushaba

Δεν βρίσκω τον driver σε dip μορφή..Βρίσκω το 2113 το οποίο είναι 20ns αντί για 10ns που είναι το delay matching του 2110.Θα υπάρχει πρόβλημα?

----------


## genesis

Δεν το έχω δοκιμάσει αλλά δεν νομίζω να υπάρχει πρόβλημα. Λειτουργεί αρκετά χαμηλά σε συχνότητα. κάτω από ~150kHz.

----------


## mushaba

Ωραία!Τελειώνω δχεδόν την πλακέτα του διαμορφωτή και πιστεύω μέχρι το βράδυ να την έχω έτοιμη χαραγμένη και τρυπημένη έτοιμη για δοκιμές..

Η ερώτηση μου είναι στα 2 πηνεία εξόδου (60 εώς 80μΗ και 40 εώς 70μΗ) είναι τυλιγμένα πάνω σε φερρίτες σωστά?Αυτά έχουν τον ρόλο φίλτρου?

Για να υπολογιστεί το πηνείο στα μΗ που χρειάζεται πρέπει να ξέρω την διατομή του αγωγού πρώτα..Η διατομή του σύρματος εξαρτάται από το πόσο ρεύμα θα τραβήξει η επόμενη βαθμίδα απο τον διαμορφωτή μέσα από τα πηνεία,βλέπω σαν είσοδο έχεις 145V και 5Α..Δηλαδή μέγιστο ρεύμα 5Α οπότε με ένα σύρμα ας πούμε 2mm διατομή είμαι καλυμμένος από άποψη ρεύματος.

Τον φερρίτη πως θα τον ψάξω,με το υλικό κατασκευής του?Με το permeability?Διαβάζω διάφορα για χρώματα και μεγέθη αλλά δεν καταλαβαίνω τον σωστό τρόπο επιλογής.

Αν γνωρίζει κάποιος φίλος να μας διαφωτίσει??

----------


## ΣΑΡΑΚΗΝΟΣ

Φώτη δεν νομίζω να παίζει σημαντικό ρόλο η διάμετρος του σύρματος στην αυτεπαγωγή του πηνίου.Ρίξε και μια ματιά εδώ στα calculator. 

https://coil32.net/online-calculator...alculator.html

https://www.changpuak.ch/electronics...calculator.php

----------


## mushaba

> Φώτη δεν νομίζω να παίζει σημαντικό ρόλο η διάμετρος του σύρματος στην αυτεπαγωγή του πηνίου.Ρίξε και μια ματιά εδώ στα calculator. 
> 
> https://coil32.net/online-calculator...alculator.html
> 
> https://www.changpuak.ch/electronics...calculator.php



Νίκο στα πηνεία χωρίς πυρήνα παίζει τον πιο σημαντικό ρόλο η διάμετρος του σύρματος,σε αυτά με φερρίτη από όσα βλέπω στα χρησιμότατα Link που έστειλες δεν παίζει ρόλο αφού στον τύπο υπολογισμού δεν περιέχεται η διατομή (*L [Β΅H] = AL * (N/100)2)... 
*
Στο πρώτο Link ας πούμε βάζω για το πρώτο πηνείο (60 εώς 80μΗ) 70μΗ βάζω υλικο Νο15 που είναι στην περιοχή 0,1 εώς 2 ΜΗz στην μεγαλύτερη διάσταση 39.9 x 24.1 x 14.5 μου βγάζει 44 σπέιρες...κάτι κάνω λάθος??

----------


## mushaba

Έχω μπερδευτεί κάπου και δεν ξέρω που...Βλέπω μέσα σε αυτό το post διάφορους διαμορφωτές με γαιδούρια φερρίτες και δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω το γιατί...Κατέβασα ένα πρόγραμμα που υπολογίζει φίλτρα από *εδώ* και έβαλα μέγιστο gain στα 125ΚΗz και μου βγάζει άλλες τιμές..Βέβαια με Q πηνείου στο θεό..

Filter 1.jpgFilter 2.jpgFilter 3.jpg

----------


## genesis

Οι φερρίτες είναι μεγαλούτσικοι γιατί αν το κύκλωμα λειτουργήσει σε ισχύ της τάξης των 250-300W (~1000-1200W PEP) που είναι εύκολα μέσα στις δυνατότητες του, οι μικρότεροι φερρίτες θα ζεσταθούν μετά από μερικά λεπτά λειτουργίας.
Πάντως, έχω δει πηνία του φίλτρου LPF του διαμορφωτή φτιαγμένα σε πυρήνες από μετασχηματιστές παλμοτροφοδοτικών τα οποία λειτουργούν στις ίδιες περίπου συχνότητες.
Ψάξε για φερρίτες μπλέ ή κίτρινου-λευκό ή ανοιχτό πράσινο.
Ο ρόλος του κυκλώματος σε αυτό το σημείο είναι απλά να "κόψει" οτιδήποτε πάνω από τους περίπου 15kHz.
Θα διαπιστώσεις ότι η ακρίβεια στις τιμές των πηνίων και τον πυκνωτών δεν είναι τόσο κρίσιμη για την λειτουργία του κυκλώματος.

----------


## mushaba

> ...Ο ρόλος του κυκλώματος σε αυτό το σημείο είναι απλά να "κόψει" οτιδήποτε πάνω από τους περίπου 15kHz.



Κώστα είπαμε ότι ο διαμορφωτής δουλεύει στα 150ΚΗz,εάν το φίλτρο κόβει πάνω από τα 15???Μήπως τυπογραφικό?

----------


## genesis

Καθόλου τυπογραφικό.
Ο διαμορφωτής "φτιάχνει" την τάση τροφοδοσίας του κυκλώματος RF ανοιγοκλείνοντας έναν ηλεκτρονικό διακόπτη (mosfet) με ρυθμό ~110kHz.
Ο τετραγωνικός παλμός οδήγησης του mosfet είναι διαμορφωμένος ως προς την χρονική διάρκεια του on-time βάσει της ρύθμισης που έχουμε για το carrier αλλά και του σήματος της ακουστικής συχνότητας.
Το φίλτρο πρέπει να κόβει την συχνότητα που ανοιγοκλείνει το mosfet (~110kHz) αλλά όχι την χρήσιμη ακουστική συχνότητα (~100Hz έως περίπου 6kHz - στα μεσαία δεν έχει νόημα να περάσει υψηλότερη ακουστική συχνότητα γιατί το εύρος του εκπεμπόμενου σήματος θα είναι υπερβολικά μεγάλο και ούτως ή άλλως δεν υπάρχουν πολλοί δέκτες που μπορούν να "ακούσουν" αυτό το εύρος).

----------

mushaba (22-11-21)

----------


## mushaba

Κώστα ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση!Οπότε αφήνεις ότι συχνότητα είναι μέχρι τα 15KHz να περάσει..Αν ήθελες και εφόσον όπως λες στα μεσαία είναι μάταιο να χρησιμοποιήσεις όλη την ακουστική μπάντα μπορούσες να το βάλεις να κόβει στα 6...

----------


## ΣΑΡΑΚΗΝΟΣ

Φώτη τι έκανες προχώρησες καθόλου,την πλακέτα του διαμορφωτή την έκανες;

----------


## mushaba

Νίκο η πλακέτες είναι έτοιμες για να τις κόψω,περιμένω εδώ και μέρες ένα αποκολλητικό θερμού αέρα γιατί έχω αρκετά IR2110 σε smd μορφή και χρειάζεται για να γίνει σωστή δουλειά..Τα φίλτρα πιστεύω τα κατάφερα με το nanovna (μου λείπουν κάποιοι φερρίτες για την βαθμίδα εξόδου) και η τελική δοκιμή θα μας πείσει..Επίσης φίλε διάβασα και τα περισσότερα post του Θάνου και σιγά σιγά ξεδιάλυνα μέσα στο μυαλό μου αρκετά πράγματα όπως και πήρα ιδέες για μια σχεδίαση σωστή με προστασίες εκεί που πρέπει γιατί οι παράδες είναι λίγες σήμερα..Θα ολοκληρώσω και θα υλοποιήσω τα σχέδια του Κώστα ελπίζω με επιτυχία και μέσα στις επόμενες μέρες θα έχουμε αποτελέσματα

----------


## mushaba

> Την συχνότητα την ρυθμίζω γύρω στα 100 - 120kHz.




Κώστα στην έξοδο του 555 ρυθμίζεις αυτά?(pin 2 ή 6)?
Έφτιαξα το πρώτο πλακετάκι αλλά στομ 555 ρυθμίζω max 15KHz τρίγωνο

Φώτο από την έξοδο χωρίς να ρυθμίσω τίποταscope1.jpg

----------


## genesis

15kHz είναι πολύ χαμηλά. Έλεγξε τις τιμές πυκνωτών και αντιστάσεων ξανά. Ο πυκνωτής στο pin 5 (10nf) του 555 είναι σημαντικός.
Κατά τα άλλα, καλά φαίνεται να λειτουργεί.

----------

mikemtb (17-12-21)

----------


## mushaba

Στο σχέδιο δεν φαίνεται να έχω κάποιο λάθος,η μόνη αλλαγή ήταν ότι αντί για 548 και 558 έβαλα 547 και 557 που είχα...Πάλι πάω σε καθαρότατο τρίγωνο max 17KHz στο pin 6 του 555..
Tria555.pngTria555 2A.jpg

----------


## ΣΑΡΑΚΗΝΟΣ

Φώτη μπορείς να βάλεις καμιά φωτογραφία;Με το R4 δεν έχεις μεταβολή στην συχνότητα;

----------


## mushaba

Καλησπέρα Νίκο!Με το R4 ρυθμίζω min 7KHz (10KΩ) και max 17KHz (0 Ω) περίπου..Δοκίμασα 3-4 χρονιστές που είχα σειράς ΝΕ..Αντιστάσεις δίοδοι μετρημένες με το πολύμετρο,τον C1 να πώ την αλήθεια δεν τον μέτρησα..Επίσης βλέπω στο σχέδιο του Κώστα μια γραμμή που δεν καταλήγει κάπου.
Min.jpgpcb.jpgpcb 2.jpgOut.jpg

----------


## mushaba

modulator only.jpgΕδώ έχει μια γραμμή σήματος σε ένα κόμβο που δεν καταλήγει πουθενα.

----------


## genesis

Η γραμμή δεν πάει πουθενά Φώτη... Απλά μου ξέφυγε στον σχεδιασμό ως αρχάριος που είμαι με αυτά τα προγράμματα σχεδίασης!
Αυτό το κύκλωμα το έχω φτιάξει τουλάχιστον 3 φορές με αυτές τις τιμές των εξαρτημάτων και δεν είχα ποτέ πρόβλημα.
Με προβληματίζει γιατί ουσιαστικά η συχνότητα που διαβάζεις είναι μία τάξη μεγέθους κάτω από την επιθυμητή... Στα κυκλώματα που είχα φτιάξει έβλεπα μεταβολή από ~70kHz μέχρι ~150kHz.

----------


## mushaba

> Αυτό το κύκλωμα το έχω φτιάξει τουλάχιστον 3 φορές με αυτές τις τιμές των εξαρτημάτων και δεν είχα ποτέ πρόβλημα.



Κώστα μετά από πολλές αλλαγές κατέληξα ότι ταλαντώνει και με άλλες τιμές εξαρτημάτων και το λάθος μου ήταν στο pin3 του τελεστικού που θέλει 1nF και εγώ έβαλα 10nF..Επισυνάπτω μερικά στυγμιότυπα.
Triangle OK.jpgPulsing.jpg

Συνέχισα με το δικό σου σχέδιο και θέλω να ρωτήσω δειγματοληψία θέλουμε μόνο στην θετική ημιπερίοδο του audio in ??

----------


## genesis

Άρα υπήρχε λάθος σε τιμή εξαρτήματος....
Δεν γίνεται δειγματοληψία. Ο τετραγωνικός παλμός διαμορφώνεται από την ακουστική συχνότητα ως προς την διάρκεια του on-time. Η ακουστική συχνότητα "κάθεται" πάνω στην DC συνιστώσα που ορίζεται από την θέση του τρίμερ που ρυθμίζει το carrier.
Για τις δοκιμές επίλεξε να ρυθμίσεις το on-time του παλμού (από το τρίμερ ρύθμισης του carrier) ώστε να μην ξεπερνά το 20-25%. Με την διαμόρφωση θα παίζει από 0% μέχρι το διπλάσιο (για διαμόρφωση 100%).

----------


## ΣΑΡΑΚΗΝΟΣ

Κώστα το τρίγωνο που έχουμε στην έξοδο του LM555 που γίνετε τετράγωνο;

----------


## mushaba

Νίκο τετράγωνο είναι στο pin3 (έξοδος) του 555

----------


## genesis

Όχι, τετραγωνικό σήμα έχουμε στην έξοδο του συγκριτή (LM311 pin7).

----------


## mushaba

Δεν λέω κάτι διαφορετικό απλά λέω ότι τετράγωνο υπάρχει στην έξοδο του 555

----------


## ΣΑΡΑΚΗΝΟΣ

> Δεν λέω κάτι διαφορετικό απλά λέω ότι τετράγωνο υπάρχει στην έξοδο του 555




Καλημέρα.Φώτη στο 2-6 του lm555 τρίγωνο δεν έχεις;Το σήμα που βλέπεις στον παλμογράφο σε ποιο ποδαράκι είναι;

----------


## mushaba

Ναι Νίκο στο 2-6(trigger και threshold) είναι το τρίγωνο που θέλουμε,εννωούσα πως η έξοδος του 555 που είναι το pin3 έχει κανονικά τετράγωνο εάν το δεις,εμείς εκμεταλλευόμαστε μια ιδιαιτερότητα που έχει ο συγκεκριμένος χρονιστής και παράγουμε τρίγωνο
555.jpg

Νίκο εσύ το κατασκεύασες το κύκλωμα του Κώστα?





> Το σήμα που βλέπεις στον παλμογράφο σε ποιο ποδαράκι είναι;



Εάν εννωείς την φώτο δίπλα από αυτήν με το τρίγωνο είναι η έξοδος του 311

----------


## ΣΑΡΑΚΗΝΟΣ

Φώτη όχι δεν έχω φτιάξει το κύκλωμα του Κώστα.

----------


## ΣΑΡΑΚΗΝΟΣ

> Έχω μπερδευτεί κάπου και δεν ξέρω που...Βλέπω μέσα σε αυτό το post διάφορους διαμορφωτές με γαιδούρια φερρίτες και δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω το γιατί...Κατέβασα ένα πρόγραμμα που υπολογίζει φίλτρα από *εδώ* και έβαλα μέγιστο gain στα 125ΚΗz και μου βγάζει άλλες τιμές..Βέβαια με Q πηνείου στο θεό..
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 84654Συνημμένο Αρχείο 84655Συνημμένο Αρχείο 84656



Φώτη τώρα το πρόσεξα,έχεις βάλει αντίσταση εισόδου -εξόδου 50ohm.Δοκίμασε με 4-6ohm είσοδο και 6-10ohm έξοδο.Η πρώτη φώτο είναι για το φίλτρο του pwm και η δεύτερη του lpf στην έξοδο.

----------


## ΣΑΡΑΚΗΝΟΣ

Φώτη προχώρησες την κατασκευή,έχουμε κανένα νέο;

----------


## ΣΑΡΑΚΗΝΟΣ

> Ναι Νίκο στο 2-6(trigger και threshold) είναι το τρίγωνο που θέλουμε,εννωούσα πως η έξοδος του 555 που είναι το pin3 έχει κανονικά τετράγωνο εάν το δεις,εμείς εκμεταλλευόμαστε μια ιδιαιτερότητα που έχει ο συγκεκριμένος χρονιστής και παράγουμε τρίγωνο
> 555.jpg
> 
> Νίκο εσύ το κατασκεύασες το κύκλωμα του Κώστα?
> 
> 
> 
> Εάν εννωείς την φώτο δίπλα από αυτήν με το τρίγωνο είναι η έξοδος του 311



Φώτη προχώρησες την κατασκευή,έχουμε κανένα νέο;

----------


## mushaba

Καλησπέρα Νίκο!Φίλε διάφορα προβλήματα υγείας με κράτησαν πίσω σε πολλά τρέχοντα θέματα αλλά i'm back!Δοκιμές όχι δεν έκανα στο βαθμό που θέλω,έφτιαξα ένα σταθεροποιημένο τροφοδοτικό στα 150V και σιγά σιγά προχωράω να φτιάξω ΄κάτι μικρό για αρχή με ΙΧΤΚ6Ν25 τα οποία σκέφτομαι να τα δουλέψω κάπου κοντά στα 50V..

----------


## mushaba

Καλησπέρα και πάλι!Κατασκευάζοντας το κύκλωμα του διαμορφωτή χωρίς να βάλω mosfet στην θέση τους και να δώσω "υψηλή" τάση σε αυτά βλέπω παλμό εισόδου στο 2113 στο πιν 10 και τον αντίστροφο στο πιν 12 αλλά στην έξοδο προς τις πύλες βλέπω παλμό μόνο στο low side (pin 1),είναι φυσιολογικό αυτό?Το high side(pin 7) είναι πάντα high

----------


## genesis

Αν θυμάμαι καλά είναι φυσιολογικό γιατί το high side δεν έχει αναφορά στη γη του κυκλώματος. Πρέπει να βάλεις την γείωση του παλμογράφου στο source του mosfet για να δεις τον παλμό στην πύλη του. Καλό είναι να απομονώσεις τον παλμογράφο από την γείωση για αυτήν την μέτρηση. Επίσης, ίσως πρέπει να είναι συνδεδεμένο το mosfet και να έχει κάποια έστω χαμηλή τάση στο drain για να δεις τον παλμό.

----------


## mushaba

Ευχαριστώ Κώστα!Ετοιμάζομαι να τυλίξω και τους φερίτες,γενικά στο low pass θέλουμε η καμπύλη μετά τα 15ΚΗz να πέφτει όσο πιο απότομα γίνεται??Έκανα στο elsie ένα προσχέδιο με υλικά κοντά σε αυτά που έχω..
Mod Filter.gif

----------


## genesis

Δεν είναι τόσο κρίσιμο που θα κόβει το φίλτρο πάνω από τους 15kHz και η κλίση της καμπύλης. Κάνε δοκιμές με ότι έχεις.

----------


## mushaba

Μάλλον το παράκανα..δεν πειράζει..Αύριο δοκιμή με ηχείο στην έξοδο
Mod1.jpg

----------


## mushaba

Χριστός Ανέστη!Δοκιμή επιτυχής με κάποια σημεία να θέλουν τριμάρισμα..αντιμετώπισα θερμοκρασία στο πρώτο πηνείο του φίλτρου και μάλον όσο πιο κοφτερό το φίλτρο τόσο περισσότερο ζεσταίνεται..Πάντως το τεστάρισα με το vna και είναι όπως το υπολογίζει το elsie..Επίσης κάποια overshooting στα gates τα οποία θα αντιμετωπιστουν και αυτά..Φορτίο μια λάμπα 220V με 150V στα mosfet στα peak ήταν στο όριο να καεί..

----------


## ΣΑΡΑΚΗΝΟΣ

Μπράβο Φώτη πολύ ωραία.Στην έξοδο είχες 75V;

----------


## mushaba

Ναι Νίκο τα μισά στην λάμπα..Έκανα μια δοκιμή με άλλες τιμές στο φίλτρο,ο πρώτος φερίτης εξακολουθεί να ζεστένεται...Παραθέτω 4 φωτό,οι 2 πρώτες είναι το φίλτρο που βάζουν όλοι σχεδόν αλλά δες την απόκριση του.Οι επόμενες 2 είναι το 2ο που έκανα που ενώ στον παλμογράφο όλα φαίνονται τζάμι ο πρώτος πάλι ζεστένεται..Τώρα κόλλησα 3 κίτρινους-άσπρους από τροφοδοτικά υπολογιστών να κάνω ένα με τιμές 120 - 20 να μου φύγει..
FiltA.jpgFiltB.jpgFilt1.jpgFilt2.jpg

Το αστείο της υπόθεσης είναι ότι από τον φερίτη που ζεστένεται ακούω την μουσική που βάζω..

----------


## mushaba

Καλημέρα.Έκανα το φίλτρο με τιμές 120μΗ-4.4μF-20μΗ-330ηF..Η θερμοκρασια ελατώθηκε σημαντικά,βέβαια με διαμόρφωση ζεστένεται πάλι και εξακολουθώ να ακούω μουσική από τον πρώτο φερίτη..Για το 120μΗ χρησιμοποίησα πυρήνα Τ225-52 που είναι σχεδόν ίδιο με το 26 και για το 20 έβαλα 3 απανωτά  Τ106-26...Καμία πρόταση πως να διώξω τον ενοχλητικό ήχο?
Filt PWM.jpg

----------


## ΣΑΡΑΚΗΝΟΣ

> Καλημέρα.Έκανα το φίλτρο με τιμές 120μΗ-4.4μF-20μΗ-330ηF..Η θερμοκρασια ελατώθηκε σημαντικά,βέβαια με διαμόρφωση ζεστένεται πάλι και εξακολουθώ να ακούω μουσική από τον πρώτο φερίτη..Για το 120μΗ χρησιμοποίησα πυρήνα Τ225-52 που είναι σχεδόν ίδιο με το 26 και για το 20 έβαλα 3 απανωτά  Τ106-26...Καμία πρόταση πως να διώξω τον ενοχλητικό ήχο?
> Filt PWM.jpg



Φώτη τι έκανες με το μηχάνημα το προχώρησες;

----------

